# Speedstream 4100 no DSL light



## ngates815 (Jan 16, 2007)

I'm posting this from my house, because at work, we currently have no internet connection.

The problem:
For some reason when we shut off the speedstream 4100 we couldn't get back online. we've tried reseting, powercycling the modem. we tried putting it 192.168.0.1 to get into the modem config, and that just came up and said this page couldn't be displayed.

This has happened before and when I called AT&T they helped me fix it. But this time they are saying they don't know what the deal is.

The Power, Ethernet, lights come on. But the DSL light doesn't come on for some reason, neither does the internet one. We can still receive faxes, from that line though.

Anyone have similar problem by any chance, and could help?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

This is clearly an AT&T issue. The "I don't know what it is" response is BS, they're the ones that have to supply the support. No point in paying for DSL service if they're not going to service it!


----------



## ngates815 (Jan 16, 2007)

ahhh, we just went out and bought a new modem, and it works just fine now. So maybe something was wrong with the modem, who knows. But we still can't get the wireless to work for some reason, it worked for a few minutes, then just quit working all together. even if we had a it wired through the router it still wouldn't work. So now we just have to go straight from the modem with cables.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I presume from this that the modem was not supplied by AT&T?

What wireless router do you have?


----------



## ngates815 (Jan 16, 2007)

The speedstream 4100 was supplied by AT&T, they had told me that it may be shot, and it wasn't under warranty, then they backpeddled and said that it's something wrong with the line, and they needed to send out a technician. So we just ended up buying a actiontec dsl modem.


We have a linksys wrt54gs, router.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

So it's all working now?


----------



## icrman (Apr 19, 2008)

The problem is the ISPs are now looking for the physical address of the network interface card. Basicly so you can only just run one computer on the connection. Your router will need to have what is called MAC address clone feature.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Actually, I know of no local ISP's that have such a restriction. It's pretty universally recognized that most folks want more than one computer connected. Verizon, Comcast, or AT&T locally impose no such restrictions, and I doubt many other ISP's do either.

FWIW, I also don't know of any standard SOHO router that doesn't have a MAC address clone feature, so this is pretty much a non-issue.


----------



## icrman (Apr 19, 2008)

http://www.wifi-forum.com/wf/showthread.php?t=659
I can't find the one that led me to this ISP Mac address deal but a guy here seems to know about ISPs doing that.


Heres another one.
http://linux.derkeiler.com/Mailing-Lists/Fedora/2007-09/msg01725.html


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

This was a common practice a number of years ago, but the major ISP's have abandoned it. There is a related issue that I've encountered, however it's not because they've locked to a specific MAC address.

With my Verizon FiOS account, if I remove the existing router they supplied, and just hook up a different one, I won't get a connection. The reason is their DHCP lease will run until it expires, even though the connection is lost. However, if I go into the first router's control panel and release the IP, then connect the second router, it works just fine. The first time I called support and complained and they manually released the DHCP lease and told me this was the way their service works. Comcast will release the lease if you power down their modem for 30 seconds or more, however you can't change modems without getting the new one authorized. You can change anything attached to the Comcast modem.


----------

